# white patch



## zork (Dec 10, 2005)

can some one give me an idea what my zebra danio has got there is a white patch on it`s backit doesn`t look like an ulcer the last two days ive used melafix


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

periodically a fish of mine will get a white patch and then it goes away by itself. i kind of think they are areas where they have scraped themselves. had a tetra that developed a thickened fin at one side. it lasted about 2 months and then just disappeared. i figure it is scarring. 
Just keep your eye on it.
mousey


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, it's either fungus, bacteria, or a clump of peculiar external parasites. Adding Pimafix to the mix might help. You could even try swabbing the cloudy patch with either iodine, a strong salt solution, or some antibacterial/antifungal cream.


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

is it fuzzy like cotton? If so its fungus. The primax fix mentioned is best the melafix is good for scrapes. The bottles will say what it is good for so that will help you know which one to use for what case. I forget at times which of the 2 meds do what so I always read the bottle for the treatment that best fits the problem.


----------



## zork (Dec 10, 2005)

i THINK MOUSEY IS RIGHT IT LOOKS AS IF THE SKIN HAS CHANGED TO A GRAY COLOUR


----------

